# pPlatty bike ride trip yesterday Sat. Sept 420



## ScottySkis (Sep 8, 2013)

1030 
I got their latter then planed. Got down to 31 degrees Friday night snow soon . Me being broqke Ir used my bike with no real mountain bike so took it slow fun will go back soon with rental from shop off road maybe cheaper than Platty $100 for full bike rental lesson and body gear good deal I don't know. Cornhea d greatjob he does in trees with his bike a little better then my with no protection except his golaves Mary came out and said Hi. Wows.


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 8, 2013)

Lmao


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## marcski (Sep 8, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> Lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



You have got to love Scotty's trip reports.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 9, 2013)

marcski said:


> You have got to love Scotty's trip reports.



This!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 9, 2013)

marcski said:


> You have got to love Scotty's trip reports.



Thanks, have you down hill biked their it really cool.


----------



## Nick (Sep 9, 2013)

omfg. 

Just when I can't think I can read anything better.


----------

